# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  Tại sao tủ lạnh mất nhiệt và không đủ lạnh?

## cunghait

Tình trạng tủ lạnh bỗng dưng rơi vào trạng thái không đủ lạnh, mất nhiệt không hề hiếm. Điều này sẽ khiến tủ lạnh không đủ độ nhiệt để đảm bảo lượng thức ăn dữ trữ trong tủ, gây biến chất. Bên cạnh đó, việc thiếu nhiệt sẽ khiến tủ phải vận hành công suất nặng hơn, gây hỏng hóc và tăng tiền điện hàng tháng trong gia đình. Vì thế, cần phải tìm ra nguyên nhân và cách khắc phục nhanh chóng, tránh để tình trạng mất nhiệt kéo dài gây ảnh hưởng đến tủ lạnh và thức ăn.

*1. Lỗi đóng tủ lạnh không khít, viền cao su bị hở:*


Sau một quá trình sử dụng, nhiều tủ lạnh gặp phải tình trạng không thể đóng khít cửa do bộ phận gioăng (viền) cao su ở cánh cửa tủ bị hỏng, rách. Điều này khiến cánh cửa tủ không thể khít hoặc sẽ có xu hướng tự mở, nếu người dùng không để ý hoặc để nhiều thực phẩm ở cánh tủ. Những điều này đều dễ làm không khí lạnh thoát ra ngoài, khiến tủ lạnh không làm lạnh.

Nếu gặp phải tình trạng tủ lạnh đột ngột bị mất nhiệt và giảm khả năng làm lạnh, hãy kiểm tra bộ phận gioăng cao su và hãy gọi thợ thay thế nếu cần.

Thêm đó, trong quá trình sử dụng, người dùng cũng nên chú ý không nên mở tủ lâu và phải đóng khít cánh tủ sau khi sử dụng.



*Tại siêu thị trực tuyến META.vn có bán một số nhãn hiệu tủ lạnh với giá cả cạnh tranh trên thị trường. Bạn đọc có thể tham khảo theo đường link dưới đây:*

*2. Tủ lạnh thiếu gas:*


Cũng giống như điều hòa khi thiết ga sẽ không thổi hơi lạnh, tủ lạnh khi thiếu ga cũng không đảm bảo đủ độ lạnh. Nếu gas không đủ, tủ lạnh không thể làm lạnh được, bạn nên gọi thợ bơm thêm gas, tủ lạnh sẽ hoạt động tốt hơn.

*3. Để sai chế độ trong tủ lạnh:*


Thông thường khi mua mới tủ lạnh, mọi chế độ đã được cài đặt sẵn. Nhưng do vô tình hay vì mục đích nào đó mà chúng ta chỉnh lại chế độ. Rất nhiều trường hợp tủ lạnh không lạnh là do tủ đang bị chỉnh ở mức làm lạnh thấp, hoặc đang được cài đặt ở chế độ tiết kiệm điện. Nên kiểm tra xem tủ có đang được đặt ở mức làm lạnh thấp hay đang chạy ở chế độ tiết kiệm điện hay không.

*4. Bảo quản quá nhiều thức ăn trong tủ lạnh:*


Lỗi này rất nhiều gia đình hay mắc phải. Tủ lạnh cũng cần không gian để trao đổi khí. Nếu bạn đặt quá nhiều thực phẩm vào tủ lạnh nên sẽ không có đủ khoảng trống để không khí lạnh lưu thông, không thể làm lạnh thực phẩm được.

Hãy đặt một lượng vừa phải thực phẩm và tạo các khoảng không để khả năng làm lạnh được lưu thông và tốt hơn.



*5. Lỗi ở bộ phận xả tủy lạnh:*


Bộ phận xả đá của tủ lạnh không hoạt động sẽ khiến tuyết đông lại quanh các thiết bị làm bay hơi, gây "tê liệt" hoạt động của bộ phận làm lạnh dẫn đến tủ lạnh sẽ không đủ khả năng làm lạnh. Nguyên nhân là do bộ phận này có thể gặp hỏng hóc trong quá trình sử dụng, thậm chí do tình trạng kém vệ sinh gây nên.

Vì vậy, cần sửa chữa và thay thế nếu bộ phận này chẳng may hỏng hóc. Bạn cũng nên nhớ vệ sinh tủ lạnh thường xuyên để các thiết bị hoạt động tốt hơn.

*6. Chỉnh nhiệt độ chưa thích hợp:*


Tủ thường gồm 2 ngăn, ngăn đông có nhiệt độ âm còn ngăn lạnh có nhiệt độ dương. Nếu đặt ở số 1 (ít lạnh nhất) vào mùa đông, nhiệt độ trong ngăn đông đạt -18 độ C, nhiệt độ ngăn lạnh khoảng 2 - 5 độ C, còn nhiệt độ ngăn rau quả sẽ đạt 7 - 10 độ C. Nhưng vào mùa hè, muốn duy trì nhiệt độ đó cần phải điều chỉnh rơ le nhiệt độ lên số 4 hoặc 5. Vì khi nhiệt độ bên ngoài tăng lên thì nhiệt độ trong tủ cũng tăng lên theo.

Việc điều chỉnh nhiệt độ cũng phụ thuộc vào lượng thực phẩm chứa bên trong. Nếu có nhiều thực phẩm dự trữ, hãy điều chỉnh nhiệt độ ở mức cao hơn để tủ lạnh cấp nhiều hơi mát hơn, tránh tình trạng hư hỏng thực phẩm.



*7. Lỗi máy tắc ẩm:*


Bề mặt dàn lạnh có tuyết rồi sau đó lại tan, ống đẩy và dàn nóng lúc nóng, lúc nguội hay máy làm việc theo chu kỳ ngắn. Nếu quan sát thấy tủ lạnh có hiện tượng này nhiều khả năng là do máy tắc ẩm. Nên gọi thợ để xả hết gas, khử ẩm, thay phin sấy, hút chân không, nạp gas lại.

*8. Tủ không kín, cách nhiệt bị ẩm hoặc bị thủng:*


Tủ lạnh có tuyết bám nhiều ở dàn bay hơi hơn bình thường, tủ ít ngắt. Nhiệt độ trong tủ tăng, sờ vỏ tủ gần khe cửa thấy lạnh hay có đọng sương phía sau tủ ở cửa sổ chắn dàn lạnh.



Nguyên nhân là do cửa tủ đóng không kín, nắp cửa sau dàn lạnh lỗ lắp dây điện không kín, cách nhiệt bị ẩm, bị nước vào. Vì vậy, cần điều chỉnh lại khe hở cửa tủ hợp lý bằng việc chốt bản lề, kiểm tra lại nam châm, nắn lại cửa, kê lại tủ cho bằng, cân đối.

Làm kín nắp sau dàn lạnh và lỗ dây dẫn điện, ống cảm biến rơ le nhiệt. Hàn vá kín vỏ tủ không để ẩm ướt hay thiếu cách nhiệt.

*Tham khảo thêm các bài sau đây:*


*Hy vọng bài viết này hữu ích với bạn!*

----------

